# Security Six .357



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

I have recently seen a couple of Security Six's in my quest for a .357 revolver. I really like the looks of these guns. Is there anything particular I should I be looking at when considering to purchase one of these? Like their weak points or anything that might devalue the gun or make it unusable or otherwise less desirable.


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

You can't go wrong with a Ruger product. IMHO in terms of quality revolvers, I'd rate Ruger just behind S&W. These days, they might be equal. S&W is not what they used to be. And I am a dyed in the wool S&W fan. I happen to own a 30+ year old Stainless steel Security Six that looks as good as it did in the '70s. Sweetest trigger ever in a double action revolver. You do need to keep an eye on the extractor rod, they are known to work loose and make opening the cylinder kind of tough. They are reverse threaded.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Zeek_in_NMI said:


> I have recently seen a couple of Security Six's in my quest for a .357 revolver. I really like the looks of these guns. Is there anything particular I should I be looking at when considering to purchase one of these? Like their weak points or anything that might devalue the gun or make it unusable or otherwise less desirable.


 Here are some things to check for when you buy used revolvers.
1. Examine the forcing cone at the barrel's rear. Serious erosion is a sign that this gun has had a large number of hot loads shot from it. It might be best to forget this revolver.

2. Check for cylinder rattle when the hammer is pulled all the way back. Very slight play is usually acceptable, but pass up any weapon with a shaky cylinder.

3. The cylinder gap should not exceed .010". Cock the weapon to ensure that each chamber lines up with the barrel. The gap should stay constant. Also, make sure that the cylinder doesn't slide back and forth appreciably on the pin.

4. On a swing-out double action revolver, check the crane to make sure it fits tightly to the frame. If it doesn't, you may have a weapon with a sprung crane.

5. Make sure the ejector rod is perfectly straight. This can be done by spinning the cylinder. If it doesn't turn true, then this isn't the gun for you.

6. Check out a double action revolver's side plate. What you're looking for is any signs of warping or pry marks. Either of those is a sure sign that this gun was disassembled by someone who had no idea what they were doing. You'll only be buying someone else's trouble if you purchase it.

7. The condition of the firing pin is crucial. You want to make sure that it is rounded and smooth. Sharp or broken edges are a major red flag. The firing pin's hole should be smooth and clean. Burrs or chips are a bad sign. Don't waste your money on such a weapon.

(copy n paste)
link> 7 Things to Check for When You Buy Used Revolvers


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought one new in 1976 and it is a collectors item. It has "Made in the 200th Year of American Liberty" stamped on the side. Mine is flawless, has a barrel/cylinder gap of 15/10,000ths of an inch (.0015"). In stainless with a 4" barrel and Pachmayr grips, this is one of the guns in my collection that I will keep for life.

If it is in good condition, buy it. It is the forerunner of the GP100 series and was adopted by a number of police forces across the nation.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the link!! This should help when looking at used revolvers. I normally would but new hand guns but when I saw the Security Six I really likde it but was unsure of their quality in general. Seems like any gun can be a product of stupid so one must be conscious of what to look for when buying used.



pic said:


> Here are some things to check for when you buy used revolvers.
> 1. Examine the forcing cone at the barrel's rear. Serious erosion is a sign that this gun has had a large number of hot loads shot from it. It might be best to forget this revolver.
> 
> 2. Check for cylinder rattle when the hammer is pulled all the way back. Very slight play is usually acceptable, but pass up any weapon with a shaky cylinder.
> ...


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance SouthernBoy. Along with being armed with 7 things to check when buying used revolvers and knowing the past performance of the Security Six I should be able to walk away with a quality piece.



SouthernBoy said:


> I bought one new in 1976 and it is a collectors item. It has "Made in the 200th Year of American Liberty" stamped on the side. Mine is flawless, has a barrel/cylinder gap of 15/10,000ths of an inch (.0015"). In stainless with a 4" barrel and Pachmayr grips, this is one of the guns in my collection that I will keep for life.
> 
> If it is in good condition, buy it. It is the forerunner of the GP100 series and was adopted by a number of police forces across the nation.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I took mine out after a 20 year break, yesterday and what a pleasant surprise. Now I can't find any ammo, brass, bullets are hard to come by and primers - yeah right. 30 year old ammo shot great. The gun is tough as nails and I'd rate it better than the K frame S&W's, probably equal to the L frame guns.


----------



## Zeek_in_NMI (Apr 14, 2013)

When I went back to the shop to buy the Security Six it was gone. Guess I'll keep looking. I think that I'll keep my sights set on the Security Six rather than something different. I was very impressed with the gun, shouldn't have left the store without it.


Sgt45 said:


> I took mine out after a 20 year break, yesterday and what a pleasant surprise. Now I can't find any ammo, brass, bullets are hard to come by and primers - yeah right. 30 year old ammo shot great. The gun is tough as nails and I'd rate it better than the K frame S&W's, probably equal to the L frame guns.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

There are a number of deals to be had in used revolvers. I have been on the lookout for a Security Six for a while. They aren't terribly common around here. I suspect that the people that own them know how good they are. 
Other options worth a look:
Dan Wesson-extremely accurate and robust revolvers. CZ has reportedly decided to support them to some extent as well. They were supposed to be building new ones as well, but they seem to have become vaporware. I have a 15-2 from 1981 that is going strong after many thousands of rounds.
Colt Trooper - Not nearly as popular with collectors as the Python, but an outstanding revolver nonetheless. The original Troopers used the same action as the python and are quite nice shooters. Referred to in some circles as "The poor man's Python." The later MK series Troopers are good revolvers as well. Probably a bit more robust, though a bit less refined, as Colt changed the action. Collector interest is increasing, but there are still good deals to be had.
S&W - K frames of various types are fairly common and prices are typically pretty decent. Really nice examples still fetch a premium though. They will wear quickly with a steady diet of full strength .357 ammo. The original concept was to use.38s for practice & training with limited use of .357 when needed.
L-Frames - Fairly common and excellent revolvers. Created so that users could fire as much .357 ammo as they liked without accelerated wear. N-frames - Originally designed for big bore use. Considered heavy for .357. Excellent revolvers. Worth noting, the model 27 was the same price as, and marketed against the Colt Python back when. Nice model 27s are getting pricey, not that they were ever "cheap." Last I looked, model 28s (the 28 is the 27's less highly polished brother, intended as a somewhat cheaper alternative for LE agencies) are gaining in value. 
Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't get to over excited about the security six. It's a nice handgun, but there are comparably equal or much better out there to be had. They are only a step above the Taurus n charter arms. Smiths, Colts are a huge step up


----------



## 45tex (May 20, 2013)

pic said:


> Don't get to over excited about the security six. It's a nice handgun, but there are comparably equal or much better out there to be had. They are only a step above the Taurus n charter arms. Smiths, Colts are a huge step up


A rock is a step up from a Taurus. Ruger has made excellent weapons for many years.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

45tex said:


> A rock is a step up from a Taurus. Ruger has made excellent weapons for many years.


 I agree ,Maybe that was a bad comparison with the Taurus .I have never owned a Taurus, but I do own a ruger security six


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I had the commemorative 1976 model, but I never cared for it. The trigger was hard and I never shot it very well. So, after about 30 years of ignoring it, I traded it off. The GP-100, which I also have, is a large improvement, in my opinion.


----------



## Ksgunner (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a security six that I have had for so long I can't remember when I got it. It has been my bedroom gun for years now. Shoots great, good trigger and fun to shoot.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

> Don't get to over excited about the security six. It's a nice handgun, but there are comparably equal or much better out there to be had. They are only a step above the Taurus n charter arms.


I just had to chime in on this older post about Rugers Security Sixes. This is one of those false internet statements that pops up from time to time that's totally ridicules and really does a disservice to those new to handguns. I almost couldn't stop laughing when I read it. I can say that the Ruger six series of revolvers are probably more robust, accurate, and have a better reliability record than many of the revolvers being produced today, and I'm a fan of all three major American manufactures and not to leave out Freedom Arms which makes some fine single action revolvers. Every manufacturer make a lemon or two, including Colt, S&W, & Ruger, they are machined products so there will be some that makes it out into the world, either accuracy problems, trigger problems or something else. I've had problems with a couple of Colts over the years, just sent them in for repair, got them back and moved on. That doesn't mean that King Cobra's or Python's are crap. The reason there are still so many available on the used market today after being discontinued over 30 years ago is because they are quality, and they last. Yes, production numbers do play a part in it, but do a Google search and you will find that those who own them, love them and will not part with them. Zeek, you cant go wrong with a Ruger Security Six as they are still one of the best values out there for a quality double action 357 mag revolver. Here's a couple of mine, 2-3/4" & 4".


----------



## smithnframe (Feb 23, 2014)

I bought two back in December from a LGS. One with a 4" bbl. and the other with a 2 5/8". Both blue, the 4" is a 76' vintage and the other is an 81' vintage. The 4" is an excellent shooter. I haven't fired the other one yet as it appears to be unfired. Very easy to field strip and way more HEAVY Duty than the S&W's I own.


----------

